# What to do if I have pectin haze?



## Mike1 (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm making a kiwi wine. Everything has been going fine through primary and secondary fermentation. After secondary fermentation finished, I racked and degassed. The wine is now fairly clear and has been bulk aging for 3 weeks. However, there is no sediment at all in the bottom of the carboy.


I can see through the wine (sort of) and it doesn't seem to be a problem with solids. I think it might be a pectin haze. If so, how do I go about solving that? Do I add some pectic enzyme? I did add pectic enzyme in the primary. Per the directions on the bottle, I added 1 1/2 tsp for a 3 gallon batch.


This is only my second fruit wine and I didn't encounter this problem on the first, so I'm pretty much in the dark at this point. Any help or suggestions would be helpful.


Mike


----------



## Wade E (Aug 20, 2007)

The amount of pectic enzyme you added is correct. Either your pectic enzyme was no good(out of date) which I dought or you need to either give it more time to clear or add SuperKleer to your wine as this is the miracle clarifier and will do an amazing job really fast.


----------



## smurfe (Aug 20, 2007)

You might try some Super-Kleer or Isinglass. Can't hurt and only might help. If it is "fairly" clear that might be all it will take.


----------



## chevyguy65 (Aug 24, 2007)

Mike,
I agree with Smurfe, try super-kleer. we had the same prob with our rhubarbbeing hazy and not dropping anymore sediment...tried the super-kleer and "BAM!" it cleared right up. Just added it to our Cherry wine last night We racked 3 weeks ago and had zero sediment on the bottom but still was not clear, added the Super-kleer and this morning it was very,very clear !!


Just make sure you degas properly.We like the "wine saver" cork method on top of a carboy cap. By the time we use it,its been degas a couple of times but this thing still pulls the gas out ....Kinda cool to watch.


----------



## Mike1 (Aug 25, 2007)

Well I checked the carboyagain, this time using a flashlight with the room lights off. I found a very fine layer of sediment on the bottom. It was probably there last week too, I just didn't see it with the lights on. So, its probably not pectin, but just needs to clear.


I wasn't planning to let it age very long in the carboy, so I think super-kleer is the way to go. When I use it, should I stir the little bit of sediment back into suspension like you do with kit wines? Also, since its aging, the carboy is topped off and won't give me much room to mix vigorously. So, when I add the super-kleer, can I gently stir to mix it, or should I be using the mix-stir? I did de-gas very well after secondary fermentation ended.


Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Wade E (Aug 25, 2007)

Im pretty sure it says on the directions to stir gently but you might have to pull a little out to mix in the SuperKleer. You do not have to have he sediment stirred in with SuperKleer but you probably will anyway and that will not be a problem as this stuff is the miracle clarifier and will do an amazing job very fast.


----------

